# Acacia rats



## pocket (Jun 1, 2009)

Does anyone have any acacia rats?

I might be getting some soon and would like to know if anyone else on here has them!


----------



## fatrat (May 14, 2012)

I've never even heard of acacia rats...


----------



## pocket (Jun 1, 2009)

fatrat said:


> I've never even heard of acacia rats...


they are new to the pet trade apparantly. Im getting some surplus ones from a zoo though. Have a look! they are amazing  Acacia Rats Overview - Crittery Exotics


----------



## fatrat (May 14, 2012)

pocket said:


> they are new to the pet trade apparantly. Im getting some surplus ones from a zoo though. Have a look! they are amazing  Acacia Rats Overview - Crittery Exotics


Ooh, interesting. They are very cute!  that article makes it sound like they aren't very tame though?


----------



## Crittery (May 2, 2011)

fatrat said:


> that article makes it sound like they aren't very tame though?


Tbh I do very much try and emphasise with any exotic than handling should be considered a bonus and not a guarentee.

That being said, the ones I have so far (all rescue actually) have been quite nice to handle, there's been 9 to date and two of the girls have not been properly handleable so not bad odds if that is typical 

This might give you an idea 

[youtube_browser]8zVJjzr02Ac[/youtube_browser]

Have you seen Acacia Mania? that's a useful site to get information on them as well.

That's exciting news Pocket - I miss having Acacia's they are such great characters!


----------



## pocket (Jun 1, 2009)

Crittery said:


> Tbh I do very much try and emphasise with any exotic than handling should be considered a bonus and not a guarentee.
> 
> That being said, the ones I have so far (all rescue actually) have been quite nice to handle, there's been 9 to date and two of the girls have not been properly handleable so not bad odds if that is typical
> 
> ...


thank you for the info, its really helpful. 
I have a choice between getting some spiny mice or some acacia rats. 
Is there one you would recommend over the other?
Thank you


----------



## Crittery (May 2, 2011)

I've had more to do with acacias than spiny's so I might be biased!

I'd go Acacia Rats every time.

I've seen aggressive spinys but not yet aggressive Acacia Rats which does make the difference to me - and Acacias were more interesting to watch and easier to handle IMO. Plus they are more fun with their cage layouts as they are great climbers. That's just my opinion though, I know spinies have their fans too


----------



## pocket (Jun 1, 2009)

Crittery said:


> I've had more to do with acacias than spiny's so I might be biased!
> 
> I'd go Acacia Rats every time.
> 
> I've seen aggressive spinys but not yet aggressive Acacia Rats which does make the difference to me - and Acacias were more interesting to watch and easier to handle IMO. Plus they are more fun with their cage layouts as they are great climbers. That's just my opinion though, I know spinies have their fans too


Great thanks, I'm decided on acacia rats now I think! 
Do you think I could keep them in a rat cage with a plastic bottom? 
I should imagine if the plastic bottom rat cages are designed for rats 
then they must be quite hard wearing. 
Thanks for your help again - you're the only person Ive found that knows
anything about them!


----------



## DanielleSC (Sep 29, 2012)

I have an Acaica Rat and he has an amazing personality, absolutely lovely. He didn't have a very good start to life, so he is a bit fussy when it comes to food and he sometimes doesn't have clue what to do when I give things which hes meant to have. However, I wouldn't change him. I would highly recommend an Acacia, but get a pair. When I brought him the lady couldn't care less that he was on his own, but he was to old for me to introduce a mate.


----------

